# Upgrading brakes, need help.



## Doctor Meat Does Housecalls (Aug 27, 2010)

Upgrading the stock rear brakes on my 01 Jetta to a GLI setup. I have the carriers, calipers, new rotors and some nice HPS pads. 


NOW HERE'S THE PROBLEM:

The carrier bolts. Those little 8mm ****heads of bolts. I've used a TON of PB Blaster and one of them was already previously stripped before I started the process....


What else can I do? I have the car jacked up in the driveway working in the rain. No lift, and I have an impact wrench, but no way of getting it in there. 


HELP PLEASE!


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

New bolts + Vice-grips.


----------



## Doctor Meat Does Housecalls (Aug 27, 2010)

greyhare said:


> New bolts + Vice-grips.


I've used a whole can of PB blaster, a hammer, vice grips, and even extraction sockets. 


NOTHING.


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

Drill them out and get new ones.


----------



## Doctor Meat Does Housecalls (Aug 27, 2010)

OddJobb said:


> Drill them out and get new ones.


FIgured it was going to lead to that. Just need it to stop MFing raining for an hour.


----------

